# صناعة لب السندويش



## melix-man (25 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة هي صناعة لب السندويش من رغوة الورق ( سنستعمل ورق كرتون البيض) في الاول اخلط كرتون البيض مع الماء و اسحقهما معا و بعد اضيف لهذا اللب صودا الخبز لربح بعض المسام و اضيف ايضا معجون لاصق يذوب في الماء لخلق تماسك اكثر
المرحلة الموالية هي التجفيف و هنا جربت بالفرن و الميكروويف و الميكروويف اسرع من الفرن 

من لديه اي فكرة عن مجال صناعة الورق و المواد الكيميائية المضافة او كتا يشرح ذلك 
هل تعتقدون مسحوق Lignin سيضيف ل لب الورق (اللجنينوالمسؤل عن تلاصق الالياف لبعضها فى الخشب) شيئاً من الصلابة ل لب السندويش؟؟او لديكم اي اقتراحات أخرى؟ للإشارة فقط كنت قد جربت ايضاً الامونيوم عوض صودا الخبزالهدف من هذه التجربة اقصى صلابة ممكنة و في نفس الوقت بعض من المسام بعض الصور في المرفقلو لديك اي اسئلة او اقتراحات ن رهن الإشارة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 يوليو 2015)

جرب بولي فينيل الكحول عوضا عن اللجنين . كما يوجد ايضا مواد لانتاج الفوم بدلا من صودا الخبيز


----------



## melix-man (30 يوليو 2015)

ساجربه استاذي 
بالمناسبة لانتاج الفوم بدلا من صودا الخبيز جربت كربونات الأمونيوم ولكن المشكلة انها تهدم السيلولوز !!
شكراً لك كثيراً استاذي على المساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 يوليو 2015)

اذا امكن تفهمني المواصفة بالظبط اقدر افيدك اكتر او احولك للمهندس المتخصص في اللب في مصنع قنا يفيدك اكتر مني لاني انا باستفيد منه كتير لعلمه الغزير وتخصصه النادر اما انا فمصنعي ينتج التشيو من اللب ولذلك اغلب خبرتي فى تشغيل الخط الميكانيكي وبعض الاضافات الكيماوية البسيطه ومعالجة الصرف وهكذا


----------



## melix-man (31 يوليو 2015)

نعم أستاذي 
نريد صنع لب السندويش ولكن لازم يكون خفيف و ما امكن عدم استخدام مواد صناعية لذا جربت كرتون البيض و لقد جربت ايضا مسبقاً كرتون آخر اي انني استخدمت السيلولوز 
الهدف هو الحصول على مقاومة شد و مقاومة انضغاط كبيرة ما امكن ولكن في نفس الوقت يجب ان تكون مسامية ما امكن 
و المسامية هي التي ترفع من العزل الحراري لاي مادة اي انها ممكن تستخدم في بناء المنازل
استاذي في هذا الموضوع مهم جداً معرفة خصائص السيلولوز و في اي درجة حرارة يمكن ان يتلف عند التجفيف
الان ساشرح العملية:
قبل ان ابدأ في صنع قوالب كبيرة كنت قد عملت تجارب في قوالب صغيرة
20 غرام من كرتون البيض واسحقها وبعد ذلك مرة اضيف لها فقط ب صودا الخبز و مرة فقط بالخل و مرة بهما معا ... 
لان لدي 3 متغيرات : الخل و صودا الخبز و اللاصق ( موضحة في الصورة اسفله)
و اعمل منها 8 عينات مرتان 
8 عينات في الميكروويف و 8 عينات في الفرن المجفف 
بعد ذلك عملت إختبارات لهذه العينات الثمانية في Universal testing machine
فاستنتجت ان لازم استغني عن الخل لانه فعلا يؤثر في العينات ويجعلها هشة 
وهذا فعلا صحيح لان السيلولوز يتلف بسبب الاحماض

شكراً جزيلا لك استاذي


----------



## melix-man (31 يوليو 2015)

بالمناسبة ممكن ان اجرب مواد أخرى و ربما اجرب الفشار
كما هو موضه في هذا الفيديو
https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...opcorn-ein-neuer-Rohstoff-,hallonds27060.html


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 يوليو 2015)

استخدم عامل انتاج رغوة مع مثبت للرغوة ممكن مجرد تجربة تستخدم بيتاين اسمه التجارى بي بي فور حتى فى السوق اسمه رغوة ومعه مثبت للرغوة مثل كمبرلان كا دى. عموما كنا بنستخدم مطاط طبيعي مجهز لصنع الفوم لانتاج مشايات منسوجة مبطنه بالفوم للحمامات ومن الاضافات عليها كان اكسيد الزنك.


----------

